# Its been awhile!



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Since I've been on here! My life has gotten super busy. All the goaties are doing pretty good, Myra just turned 3 years old! Crazy how time flies.

The farm has been growing in veg production, and downgrading most animal production. Weather here in Hawaii is amazing year round so I'm trying to increase my year round growing of fruits and veggies.

My health has continued to stay fairly crappy, but I get every thing done, along with all my extra projects. I'm on a new once a week medication and I think it could be helping some of my neurological symptoms. (fingers crossed, doing a 5 month trial)

I've started our donkey Jackson on learning how to ground drive. This has been such an interesting thing for me because I'm not an equine person. So everything is new, confusing, and so much to learn. A friend gave me a harness system (wow its so complex!) and I ordered a newer surcingle from amazon (hers didn't have enough rings for what I want to do). So I'm learning words like surcingle! haha

My daughter is heading into her senior year of college, and before applying to medical school she decided to apply for graduate school focusing on Tropical Medicine at UH Manoa, she is very interested in Rat Lung Worm, Zika, Malaria, Dengue, and the other diseases we are at risk of here and hopes to have that possibly be the future of her career after med school.

Anyway, just a quick up date on my life. I'm going to go head into the forums and spend the next couple hours reading. lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see you back.

Wow, you have been pretty busy, glad things with the animals are going well. 
Myra is 3 years old, man, time did fly.

Praying you will be OK, sorry you aren't feeling your best.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so glad you are back! I've missed your wisdom.

I have trained both horses and donkeys to drive and I hear you on everything you say.

As for the complexity of harness, it helps if you think in terms of systems on a car. These parts together make the steering system, and so if this part is adjusted, that part is also affected.

These other parts work together as the brake system...

These other group of parts is the power, or forward motion system, and it has to be fitted correctly with the brake system. If not, you don't have brakes, OR you don't have forward motion because the brakes are always engaged.

These other parts just connect everything correctly.

I had a lot of fun teaching equines!

Anyway, we are so happy you are back with us.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

mariarose said:


> I'm so glad you are back! I've missed your wisdom.
> 
> I have trained both horses and donkeys to drive and I hear you on everything you say.
> 
> ...


We just got the surcingle day before yesterday so I fitted that on him. I have been using a light rope to touch him all over, around his hind end, etc. Having no equine training background this is kind of all new to me. The friend helped me put together the whole harness on the fence so I could see how all the parts work. She also "drove" me around without talking so I could see more how the donkey will feel not knowing what I'm asking of him. So today, I will likely put the surcingle on him again (he was scared of it at first) and just lead him with a rope around his pen a few times. Maybe tomorrow put ropes through the side and start that process. He learns really fast, but is still very young (not yet 2). He's had a spoiled babyhood. lol!! He's been allowed to do pretty much whatever he wants, and now that he's 12.1 hands high, he needs to learn to be a good citizen. Stop biting. No kicking. And get a job. hahaha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola! Great to hear from you! Always love to see updates of a happy and healthy Myra. I have a little "pet"/struggling goat kid project of my own this year and was reminded of her (but he will never be a productive member of our herd like Myra has become in yours!)

This is the donkey you adopted from a feral herd correct?? Amazing!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> Hola! Great to hear from you! Always love to see updates of a happy and healthy Myra. I have a little "pet"/struggling goat kid project of my own this year and was reminded of her (but he will never be a productive member of our herd like Myra has become in yours!)
> 
> This is the donkey you adopted from a feral herd correct?? Amazing!


Yes, he's from the feral herd over on Kona side. He's such a smart boy.

I will have to look up the thread of your project kid!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Dayna said:


> I will have to look up the thread of your project kid!


Hahah oh no no no, he doesn't have a thread yet - he is WAY too embarassing! I should take a few photos now though so if I am successful getting him healthy then there is a comparison!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad things are going well.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hurray! Dayna's back!!!!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It's great to see you back!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is a quick vid I just took. Picking his front feet, and him getting used to wearing a few things.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10212313610090099


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Glad to see you back


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Glad to see you back


thanks. I am glad to be reading some fun goat stuff again!


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice to see you back! I can't believe Myra is 3!!! I remember following her story but never really commented.

If you have questions reguarding the driving thing let me know. You can also check out double Dan horsemanship. They do alot of driving stuff.


----------

